#ubuntu-us-tx 2010-12-31
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
<stlsaint> Linden940: poke
<stlsaint> jfluhmann: poke
 * jfluhmann giggles like the Pillsbury Doughboy
<jfluhmann> stlsaint, yes?
<spridel> silly jfluhmann
<jfluhmann> trix are for kids
<spridel> but man they are tasty
<jfluhmann> indeed
<stlsaint> jfluhmann: server, 4x Duo Core AMD processors, 32GB RAM, 3x500GB SATA drives
<spridel> VM box?
<stlsaint> spridel: ?
<stlsaint> oh, i dunno know yet lol
<spridel> might as well toss in some Nvidia 480s while you're at it
<stlsaint> if the processors can handle kvm then yea i will have a few kvm machines but mostly openvz containers
<jfluhmann> stlsaint, Nice!
<stlsaint> jfluhmann: very
<stlsaint> jfluhmann: guess how much it cost?
<spridel> dual core AMD should easily handle hardware virtualization
<stlsaint> spridel: 4 duo core AMD's ;)
<spridel> you'll be fine
<jfluhmann> yep, as long as they support AMD-V (for KVM)
<stlsaint> spridel: going to setup some vps to help prepare for the pwb course
<jfluhmann> you could always go the Xen route if not
<spridel> didn't realize you were taking that, awesome
<jfluhmann> which openvz does, right?  I know Proxmox does both KVM and Xen and uses OpenVZ for some of its stuff
<stlsaint> jfluhmann: yea proxmox is what i am using, using kvm and openvz
<stlsaint> openvz FTW!!!
<stlsaint> spridel: yea i am looking to take it in march
<jfluhmann> stlsaint, cool
<stlsaint> jfluhmann: 400 bucks!!
<spridel> thought it was more than that
<spridel> unless army is helping pay
<stlsaint> spridel: army pay for what?
<spridel> for the cert, class is like $750
<stlsaint> spridel: oh no, $400 bucks is for the server
<stlsaint> spridel: the class plus labs will run me $1100
<spridel> doing the 90 days for lab time?
<stlsaint> spridel: yep
<stlsaint> spridel: and heck no the army is not helping pay for it
<stlsaint> spridel: that is coming outta my own pocket
<spridel> sometimes they help with certs like CISSP/CISA/GIAC/Security+/CEH etc
<spridel> ccna stuff
 * stlsaint is Sec+ cert
<stlsaint> but looking foward to ccna after i get linux certs ;)
<spridel> doesn't hurt to ask if they will help
<stlsaint> army will pay after i take the course and provide papers saying i passed
<spridel> oh the good old reimbursement paperwork
<stlsaint> yea
<stlsaint> i may loan out vps for pay, bring in some extra bucks
<spridel> i know people that do that, charge friends to use as a pentesting environment
<stlsaint> spridel: oh yea, that and just loaning for general uses/learning
<stlsaint> spridel: openvz makes it real easy to setup a quick network for pentesting
<spridel> most people i know run ESX/ESXi
<stlsaint> im not a big vmware fan
<mrand> stlsaint: what hypervisors do you like bestest?
<mrand> I need to try one out.  Only requirement is that it support the latest Xeon's, and that it be able to be run on a headless machine (no VGA port)
<stlsaint> mrand: yo
<stlsaint> mrand: my favorite is proxmox but i install it via cd which requires a monitor then i make it headless.
 * Linden940 is back (gone 17:45:23)
<stlsaint> sup texans
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-01
<spridel> waiting for NYE count down
<stlsaint> hehe
<stlsaint> im not doing anythign for new years aside from eating chicken and watching movies
<spridel> i'm hoping some of my friends get in touch and we're going out
<stlsaint> cool
<stlsaint> i dont trust folks on new years
<stlsaint> people (especially in texas) bring out guns and fireworks
<stlsaint> Linden940: poke
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-12-27
<mrand> I'm latet
<mrand> I'm later
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-12-28
<stlsaint> heyo
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-12-31
<HehakaSapa> Hello
<stlsaint> HehakaSapa: hello
<HehakaSapa> Hope all is well
<stlsaint> great here...and with yourself?
<HehakaSapa> Thanks
<HehakaSapa> Where are you from ?
<stlsaint> I am in killeen
<HehakaSapa> Nice
<HehakaSapa> Im on the rio grande river on the border with mexico
<HehakaSapa> Just south of Eagle Pass
<stlsaint> oh ok
<HehakaSapa> Ever been to these parts?
<stlsaint> nope
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-12-25
<Ahmuck> evening
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-12-27
<brook> greetings anybody home?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-12-23
<Ardonel> wow, 2 users, a log-bot and Chanserv...
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-12-26
<rivanov> howdy y'all
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-01-01
<tiwake> happy new year and all that
<tiwake> time for bed
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-12-26
<jnash> Hello guys. Anyone out there strong with KVM on Ubuntu 16.04 server? I need assistance with guest networking.
